# Has anyone had their breast implants removed or replaced w/ smaller implants?



## PixieGirl

I've wanted to have my implants removed since basically a year after I got them so for about 6 or 7 years now. They felt too large even though they fit my frame pretty well and it is really difficult to find swimsuit tops to fit and cute bras. I was uneven by about a full cup size, a 'c' cup in one and 'd' in another and it really bothered me. The dr. said if I did a reduction in one it would leave a big scar and that it would be better to just go bigger so I did. I went a bit bigger than I had planned and now that I've lost about 2 sizes clothes wise they seem even bigger. I am wearing a 32FF. A few years ago the dr. said I could lose weight and my chest would be smaller b/c I had some fatty tissue I could lose but after losing weight I could only get down to 32E but my body's not comfortable at that weight. 

Anyway, I want to get a reduction. Has anyone had theirs taken out and not put anything in its place? What does your skin look like then? Do they become really saggy? Since I have lost weight I don't know what size my chest would be and I don't want to regret taking them completely out and being a lot smaller so I was thinking to go with a  smaller implant to make me a D cup and to take up a little slack in my skin.

*If anyone is thinking about getting breast implants, my advice, if I had it to do all over again I wouldn't. I got mine when I was 23 and it was a "quick" fix for something I felt embarrassed about but with so many great bras & swimwear with padding, I should've gone that route. I wouldn't have been in constant battle with myself about how my clothes look, or if a top looks too low cut or if I could find a bra I could feel sexy in.


----------



## vhdos

I think that there is a certain amount of sagging associated with implant removal, but that it would depend on a number of different variables (implant size, excess skin, etc.).  Here is a woman who had an explant and her end-result actually looks pretty decent, especially considering her large size before:
http://www.implantinfo.com/photocenter/visitors/Anonymous-Breast-Implant-Explantation-2003.aspx
I'm sure that a plastic surgeon could answer your questions during a consultation.
As far as a decision to get implants is concerned, that's really a highly personal choice.  Just because it wasn't for you, does not mean that it not right for everyone.  Thousands of women have successful breast augmentation and they are happy with their results.  Comparing padded bras and swimsuits to breast implants is not really a valid comparison IMO.  Padding does not compensate for the emotional/psychological needs that are associated with a desire for larger breasts.
Anyways, I wish you the best of luck


----------



## klj

I am removing and replacing with smaller...in two weeks.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

vhdos said:


> I think that there is a certain amount of sagging associated with implant removal, but that it would depend on a number of different variables (implant size, excess skin, etc.). Here is a woman who had an explant and her end-result actually looks pretty decent, especially considering her large size before:
> http://www.implantinfo.com/photocenter/visitors/Anonymous-Breast-Implant-Explantation-2003.aspx


 
The reduction surgery mentioned was done well. 

But many of those implant surgeries pictured are really awful! (Does that have to do with the implants under the muscle?)
If one was going to get implants, this would be the list to look at who not to have surgery done by.


----------



## HauteMama

Vegas Long Legs said:


> The reduction surgery mentioned was done well.
> 
> But many of those implant surgeries pictured are really awful! (Does that have to do with the implants under the muscle?)
> If one was going to get implants, this would be the list to look at who not to have surgery done by.


 
Agreed. Yikes.

And while the decision to get implants is always very personal, I think that it is valuable for those considering the surgery to hear from those who have had positive experiences as well as those who have not. There is an entire thread more or less cheerleading for implants, and I think another perspective can be important. Hopefully everyone would make the best decision for themselves based on all the information, not just the information they liked best.


----------



## vhdos

Vegas Long Legs said:


> The reduction surgery mentioned was done well.
> 
> But many of those implant surgeries pictured are really awful! (*Does that have to do with the implants under the muscle?)*
> If one was going to get implants, this would be the list to look at who not to have surgery done by.



A "bad" breast augmentation can be a result of a variety of different things.  Typically, when implants go horribly wrong, it has to do with the size of the implants and/or the pocket placement.  When a patient (or a plastic surgeon) chooses implants that are too large for that particular person, the results can vary and complications are more likely to occur (like "bottoming out" or "bread loafing").  Pocket placement is a critical component of a positive result.  A skilled plastic surgeon will carefully create a "pocket" for the implant before the implants are inserted.  The pocket can affect where & how the implants will sit on the chest.  For example, if the pockets are too far apart, the end result will be breasts that have a large gap in between them, which does not allow a patient to have the ability to create much cleavage. 
Under vs. over the muscle is simply a choice a patient makes (with the help of their plastic surgeon) when considering augmentation.  Under the muscle is usually a preferred method because it allows for more "coverage" of the implant.  However, patients who have a fair amount of natural breast tissue will often choose to go over the muscle because their natural breast tissue can allow for adequate implant coverage and because going over the muscle is less-painful as far as recovery is concerned.


----------



## klj

HauteMama said:


> Agreed. Yikes.
> 
> And while the decision to get implants is always very personal, I think that it is valuable for those considering the surgery to hear from those who have had positive experiences as well as those who have not. There is an entire thread more or less cheerleading for implants, and I think another perspective can be important. Hopefully everyone would make the best decision for themselves based on all the information, not just the information they liked best.


 
I personally have had a positive experience(over the last 6 years)...and was well imformed and researched a great deal on both sides of the coin.


----------



## PixieGirl

Sorry I haven't posted back. We went out of town for a bit. I had a positive experience with my breast augmentation as well as far as the way they felt and looked but I never felt 100% comfortable with my chest being so large especially when it comes to wearing swim wear or lingerie since it really is so difficult to find "sexy" bras, bustiers, etc to fit my small rib cage/large chest. 

Klj, it would be great if you felt comfortable letting me know how your surgery goes and the outcome. My real fears are I will feel so small that I will regret the decision but at the same time the majority of women out there are smaller than a D cup if you look at the majority of sizes Victoria's Secret carries and whatnot and a lot of them still seem to look proportional and nice sized. I just don't know what size would be a good size for a slim 5'10 girl. I would love to go down to a C cup b/c I would be able to wear any bras, swim wear,etc. but realistically will it be too small for my frame and if I do that I would have to have the implants removed completely and possibly a bit of an actually breast reduction as well and I am not so sure about the shape of my breasts then. 

I have a foot surgery tomorrow and after I recover from that I will see my plastic surgeon so hopefully in the coming weeks I will have answers to my questions from him but I really want to go in knowing what I want and then discussing the options so that I can't be lead into something I really don't want.


----------



## couture2387

I had implants put in about 5 years ago and I'm glad I went with my surgeon's suggestion to go for a full c/small D.  I want big, full D's and he told me that with my frame it would be too large.  The main reason I'm glad I took his advice is because most stores (victoria's secret included) only go up to C for their cute bras. Sometimes the C's dont fit (depending on how they run and the cut) and it is impossible for me to find a D.


----------



## klj

PixieGirl said:


> Sorry I haven't posted back. We went out of town for a bit. I had a positive experience with my breast augmentation as well as far as the way they felt and looked but I never felt 100% comfortable with my chest being so large especially when it comes to wearing swim wear or lingerie since it really is so difficult to find "sexy" bras, bustiers, etc to fit my small rib cage/large chest.
> 
> *Klj,* it would be great if you felt comfortable letting me know how your surgery goes and the outcome. My real fears are I will feel so small that I will regret the decision but at the same time the majority of women out there are smaller than a D cup if you look at the majority of sizes Victoria's Secret carries and whatnot and a lot of them still seem to look proportional and nice sized. I just don't know what size would be a good size for a slim 5'10 girl. I would love to go down to a C cup b/c I would be able to wear any bras, swim wear,etc. but realistically will it be too small for my frame and if I do that I would have to have the implants removed completely and possibly a bit of an actually breast reduction as well and I am not so sure about the shape of my breasts then.
> 
> I have a foot surgery tomorrow and after I recover from that I will see my plastic surgeon so hopefully in the coming weeks I will have answers to my questions from him but I really want to go in knowing what I want and then discussing the options so that I can't be lead into something I really don't want.




I'll msg you and let you know..


----------

